# Train to Nowhere



## invisible (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Trever1t (Feb 14, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 14, 2012)

That's cool - I like it!

It would be cooler if it were the front of the train...


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 14, 2012)

I love the level of detail you got in the sky and the snow. And the train, too, for that matter. This is one of those images that needs to be viewed large and with a dark background behind it. Is it on your website by chance?

Heh, I have yet another suggestion for a minor crop, but am a bit hesitant to mention it since I feel like I've been nit-picking your images lately, even though I always do like your originals as they are in the first place. But, the hydro tower on the far right side seems to distract from the line set by the train - did you try cropping that out, and perhaps some of the bottom (to keep the aspect ratio)?


----------



## mishele (Feb 14, 2012)

Love this shot!! The feeling of depth and isolation is just incredible!! I can honestly say....I never want to visit this spot.....lol Too freakin cold!!!


----------



## Automagic (Feb 14, 2012)

Neat shot!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 14, 2012)

Invis mind if I post an edit?


----------



## Cpi2011 (Feb 14, 2012)

Excellent shot !!


----------



## Nette (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice shot!


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 15, 2012)

I dig it!


----------



## KenC (Feb 15, 2012)

Perfect!  I wouldn't change a thing.

I'm with Mishele on the location, though.  I once saw a wonderful photo of bison in Yellowstone taken when it was -20 F and knew that I would never take a photo like that.


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 15, 2012)

Simply outstanding !!  Funny how it violates the rule of 3rds, yet works so well with the train dead center.


----------



## invisible (Feb 15, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> I love the level of detail you got in the sky and the snow. And the train, too, for that matter. This is one of those images that needs to be viewed large and with a dark background behind it. Is it on your website by chance?


I agree. It's on my website here (click on the image to view bigger): federico buchbinder / shadows and light | Black & White | Train to Nowhere (B&W) (2011) 



BlackSheep said:


> Heh, I have yet another suggestion for a minor crop, but am a bit hesitant to mention it since I feel like I've been nit-picking your images lately, even though I always do like your originals as they are in the first place. But, the hydro tower on the far right side seems to distract from the line set by the train - did you try cropping that out, and perhaps some of the bottom (to keep the aspect ratio)?


Something like this? (Not a crop though, just a different photo.)










Rotanimod said:


> Invis mind if I post an edit?


Sure, go ahead... but please don't butcher it 



KenC said:


> I'm with Mishele on the location, though.  I once saw a wonderful photo of bison in Yellowstone taken when it was -20 F and knew that I would never take a photo like that.


Here in Manitoba, we take what we can get 



Joel_W said:


> Funny how it violates the rule of 3rds, yet works so well with the train dead center.


The rule of thirds is just a guideline. I violate it on a regular basis, and you should too 

Thanks all for your feedback!


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I was looking at your site before, but didn't spot it.

I like your other shot too, a lot, but what I meant was a bit different.  I hope you don't mind, but just this one time I took the liberty of doing a crop since you gave permission to Rotanimod. Of course I won't do a crop again, but this one time I wanted to show you what I see (it's much easier for me to say it with the photo than by text):


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like the creepiness of this photo . In the best way possible lol I'm a weird bird.


----------



## doomster (Feb 16, 2012)

The last version is the best.


----------



## invisible (Feb 16, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> I hope you don't mind, but just this one time I took the liberty of doing a crop since you gave permission to Rotanimod. Of course I won't do a crop again, but this one time I wanted to show you what I see (it's much easier for me to say it with the photo than by text):



That's actually a beautiful crop. Thanks for taking the time and for posting it!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 16, 2012)

Changed my mind invis. I don't really like the power lines but it isn't hurting the image that bad. 

Cheers


----------



## invisible (Feb 16, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Changed my mind invis. I don't really like the power lines but it isn't hurting the image that bad.
> 
> Cheers


Haha, no problem 

[rant not directed at anybody in particular]I don't really understand this business with the powerlines. If they are obstructing one's view of the subject, or have nothing to do with the subject, or if they are invading the frame, or if the lines they create are conspiring against the flow of the image, then by all means let's all scream at them in unison. But when they are part of the landscape, and their direction is considered by the photographer when composing the photo, and might even be adding something to the scene, then I really don't understand the comments against them.[/rant] 

[but I might start a thread to discuss this one day ]


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 16, 2012)

Just a very raw opinion on the power line debacle that might shed some light on why so many cringe when they show up in photos:

Power lines often create tension in photos. In landscapes it can create tension between nature and civilization. In urban shots and portraiture, it can become a distracting element in an image very easily. 

Power lines are so common, and this works against their appeal too. Where isn't there a power line? Even the remotest regions you will find them, so avoiding them in photographs is usually good measure. 

Now if you're using them specifically as a compositional element, that's another thing entirely. Far too often they end up in photos unintentionally, or unnecessarily and are a detriment to the overall quality of the photograph.

Let's talk about how this applies to your photo. In your photo, the power lines are an element of compositional consideration. A point to discuss at the very least. They are distant, and not overly distracting. 

What if they weren't there? When I did my edit, it gave me an entirely different feel to the image, almost as though the train was a surreal component of an abstract painting. When the power lines are removed from the image, all the focus is brought to the train and it gives the image a more surreal feel. I feel the power lines serve this image in two important ways: It gives the image depth and they serve as a grounding compositional element. Without them, the image begins to border on the surreal. Nothing wrong with that, either, all a matter of taste. But I didn't think it was worth posting, your image is great as is. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## invisible (Feb 16, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Just a very raw opinion on the power line debacle that might shed some light on why so many cringe when they show up in photos:
> 
> Power lines often create tension in photos. In landscapes it can create tension between nature and civilization. In urban shots and portraiture, it can become a distracting element in an image very easily.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with everything you wrote.

I once posted a photo of a generation station (a dam, water, hydroelectric towers... and yes, powerlines), and someone suggested that I cloned out the lines (and, while I was at it, maybe the towers too). Seriously. I don't remember what forum it was, but I'm sure I'm not posting there anymore.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 16, 2012)

invisible said:


> Thank you! I am very pleased that you like it.
> 
> Now that you've seen it, would you prefer that I take it off my photobucket? Don't hesitate to let me know if you do.


----------



## invisible (Feb 16, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> Now that you've seen it, would you prefer that I take it off my photobucket?


Absolutely not! If you did, others wouldn't be able to see it here


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 16, 2012)

haha OK I'll leave it there.

Rotanimod, that was an excellent post, very well put.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 16, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> That's cool - I like it!
> 
> It would be cooler if it were the front of the train...



But then it wouldn't a be a train to nowhere!

It would be a train coming from somewhere?


----------



## stephen.shelley (Feb 16, 2012)

I know it was not the main topic of the post but I really like the photo of the color train contrasting against the white snow.  I also liked the revised crop of the original photo.


----------



## mishele (Feb 28, 2012)

invisible said:


>


Nominated February!!!


----------



## invisible (Feb 28, 2012)

mishele said:


> Nominated February!!!


What can I say... Your taste is unimpeachable, LOL! 

Thank you!!


----------



## jipi_chili (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice shot!


----------



## Frequency (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Invis, had not you posedt it before????... i am almost sure that i had appreciated it before... or did somebody else post some identical stuff....

Not taking risk...so congratulation A+++


----------



## invisible (Feb 29, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Hey Invis, had not you posedt it before????... i am almost sure that i had appreciated it before...


It was this very thread, that I started on Feb. 14... but mishele felt she had to bump it!

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Frequency (Mar 1, 2012)

No, that posting was months earlier.....  :scratch:


----------



## printsnpaints (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice shot. But I agree, it would be better if it was the front of the train, more dramatic. Still a good concept, though.


----------



## mishele (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't agree w/ the whole "needs to be the front of the train" thing. If it were the engine in this shot, it would change the whole concept. To me the front of a train means we are going somewhere. Which is a more positive idea. When you see the back of a train, it's "the end". "The end" feeling complements the waste land of nothingness that is in the shot.   IMHO.....lol


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice work, I have been on that very train all my life, I think I will get off soon!


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree, the back of the train gives a feeling of going nowhere, has more meaning and emotion. Like a feeling I am on this train and I will end up somewhere, but a place I do not yet know.


----------



## invisible (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and 'likes', guys and gals, I appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 8, 2012)

I am no critic whatsoever but this picture is so awesome. It reminds me of a ghost train or something the way it kind of just disappears

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mishele (Mar 8, 2012)

invisible said:


> Thanks for the comments and 'likes', guys and gals, I appreciate it.



SO........what are your thoughts on the front of the train vs. the end? What difference in feeling do you think the front of the train would make to your shot?


----------

